# تعالي شوف صعيدي دخل امتحان نحو عمل ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

صعيدي . . . دخل امتحان عربي . . . جاتله في  الورقه : 

أعرب الجمل الآتيه : 
1- ( سور الصين  العظيم ) 
2- ( مرض جنون البقر ) 


اخينا تنح شويه ... وبعدين راح قايل .... 

اجابة البتاعه الأولانيه :- ( سور الصين العظيم ) 

سور : هو البتاع اللي ينط من فوقه الحرامي عشان يخش البيوت ويسرق  

الصين : نوع من انواع الادوات المنزليه ... بس نوع  مفتخر ... الطقم بيوصل ل 100 جنيه في العتبه 

العظ :  لما بيخش عليك حيوان بيعمل كده ... واشهر حيوان معروف بالحاجه دي ... هو الكلب  

يم : تقريبا والله أعلم ... بحر او حاجه كده  

يعني الجمله كلها معناها : 
لما ينط *_----_----_----_----_* من فوق سور  ... عشان يسرق طقم صيني .... الكلب هايعضه .. في البحر 


اجابة البتاعه التانيه :- ( مرض جنون البقر ) 

مر : دي الحاجه اللي طعمها بيجيب مراره في الحلق .... ويخليك تفصل  دماغك قوام 

ض : تقريبا حاجه زياده ... شوية حبر في  الورقه ولا حاجه ... مالهاش لازمه من الاعراب 

جن :  اللهم احفظنا من العفاريت والجن والحركات دي يارب ... احنا ناقصين مزاوله  

ون : دي اصلا انجليزي ... ومعناها ( رقم واحد ) ... لغات انا برضه 

ألب  : دي جبال موجوده في بلاد بره ... وجبال عاليه قوي ... بتاع 200 كيلوجرام  فوق سطح برج الجزيره 

قر : ليها معنين حسب الجمله  ذات نفسها 
المعنى الأولاني : الحسد والقر والكلام ده  .... ودي مش راكبه على الحوار بتاعنا 

التاني : اختصار لكلمة ( قرنفل ) ... على طريقه المعلم ( رضا ) .... ---> انا باقص  الكلا .... الكلام يعني 

ودي راكبه في الحوار ده ... 

يبقى معنى الجمله دي : 
المراره لما تجيلك .. هات جني ( نمبر وان ) .. عشان يطلع جبال الألب ...  ويجيبلك قرنفلايه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوه قوووي


شكرا ليكي روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوووي
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي روكا​*


*ميرسي ميكي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه يا سلام و نعم الاعراب 
شكرا روكا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> الصين : نوع من انواع الادوات المنزليه ... بس نوع  مفتخر ... الطقم بيوصل ل 100 جنيه في العتبه ​


100 جنيه يا راااااااااجل وحاى ع نفسك كده ليه




> ألب  : دي جبال موجوده في بلاد بره ... وجبال عاليه قوي ... بتاع 200 كيلوجرام  فوق سطح برج الجزيره


200كيلو جرام لا ده انت ضربت الأرقام القياسية 
ميرسى لك ع مجهودك



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جداااا
ودماغو عسل
ميرسي ليكي *


----------



## emad62 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكيد ده تلميذ فاضل سليمان*


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوووووووى*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع*


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتو مش هتبطلو تريقة على الصعايدة حتى يطلع واحد صعيدي ويعمل مشكل ويقولكم...*
*انا بكرهكم بكرهكم بكرهكم...*
*هاهاها...*
*مافيش حد هيخلص من ايديكم في هذا القسم...*
*حتى احنا اللبنانيين اكلنا اللي فيه النصيب...*
*الرب يبارككم...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه يا سلام و نعم الاعراب
> شكرا روكا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


*ههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> 100 جنيه يا راااااااااجل وحاى ع نفسك كده ليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده جداااا
> ودماغو عسل
> ميرسي ليكي *


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

emad62 قال:


> *اكيد ده تلميذ فاضل سليمان*


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة اوووووووى*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع*


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انتو مش هتبطلو تريقة على الصعايدة حتى يطلع واحد صعيدي ويعمل مشكل ويقولكم...*
> *انا بكرهكم بكرهكم بكرهكم...*
> *هاهاها...*
> *مافيش حد هيخلص من ايديكم في هذا القسم...*
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*ع فكرة انا صعيدية ده كلام في سرك يعني:shutup22:*​


----------



## رامى حنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

_ههههههههههه
جميله ربنا يباركك _​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

تحفة يا روكا

الصعايدة كده على طول رافعين راسنا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههه روعه 
شكرا روكا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

رامى حنا قال:


> _ههههههههههه
> جميله ربنا يباركك _​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا روكا
> 
> الصعايدة كده على طول رافعين راسنا​


*ومالكيش دعوة بالصعايدة:2:*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هههههههه روعه
> شكرا روكا*​


*ميرسي مينا*
*نورت*​


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ألب  : دي جبال موجوده في بلاد بره ... وجبال عاليه قوي ... بتاع 200 كيلوجرام  فوق سطح برج الجزيره


ههههههههههههه حلوه 200 كيلو جرام ديه


----------



## نداء الروح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> يبقى معنى الجمله دي :
> المراره لما تجيلك .. هات جني ( نمبر وان ) .. عشان يطلع جبال الألب ...  ويجيبلك قرنفلايه



*^_^*

*عاجبني الإبداع هذا *

*وخاصة المعنى النهائي للجملة يجنن*

*.......*

*تسلم يدكِ يا غالية *

*مواضيعكِ حلوة كثير *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> ألب  : دي جبال موجوده في بلاد بره ... وجبال عاليه قوي ... بتاع 200 كيلوجرام  فوق سطح برج الجزيره
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه حلوه 200 كيلو جرام ديه


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *^_^*
> 
> *عاجبني الإبداع هذا *
> 
> ...


*ميرسي لتشجيعك*
*نورتي*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههه
ايه يا روكا مالك بس بالصعايده دا لو عرفتيهم علي حقيقتهم هتحبيهم 


شكرا ليكي ​


----------



## Bent Christ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> قر : ليها معنين حسب الجمله ذات نفسها
> المعنى الأولاني: الحسد والقر والكلام ده  .... ودي مش راكبه على الحوار بتاعنا [/size]
> 
> التاني : اختصار لكلمة ( قرنفل ) ... على طريقه المعلم ( رضا ) .... ---> انا باقص  الكلا .... الكلام يعني
> ...



_*لا الواد دقيق اوووووى*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههه
> ايه يا روكا مالك بس بالصعايده دا لو عرفتيهم علي حقيقتهم هتحبيهم
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي ​


*احم احم *
*انا من الصعيد:dance:*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*لا الواد دقيق اوووووى*_​


*ههههههههههه جدا:a63:*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى
​


----------



## +نورهان+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا بجد بطني وجعتني من الضحك من التفسير الخرافي ده :
لما ينط من فوق سور ... عشان يسرق طقم صيني .... الكلب هايعضه .. في البحر

يا ربي ده زكي أوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى
> ​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+نورهان+ قال:


> أنا بجد بطني وجعتني من الضحك من التفسير الخرافي ده :
> لما ينط من فوق سور ... عشان يسرق طقم صيني .... الكلب هايعضه .. في البحر
> 
> يا ربي ده زكي أوي


*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## Sibelle (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لكن يا جماعة يبدو انه صعيدي مطلع و ثقافته العامة غزيرة 

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Slave of jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كتييييييييييييير جميله


----------



## Slave of jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جامده اخر حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> لكن يا جماعة يبدو انه صعيدي مطلع و ثقافته العامة غزيرة
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

slave of jesus قال:


> كتييييييييييييير جميله


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههه
ياباشا أنت أدرى برضه:ura1:
جميلة ياروكا*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

غبي هو علي فكره
طلع معلوماته كده كلها مره واحده
مخافش يتحسد
ميرررسي يا روكا حلوه وزيك


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
و نعم التعليم.. جميلة يار وكا
تسلم ايديكى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2010)

> ون : دي اصلا انجليزي ... ومعناها ( رقم واحد ) ... لغات انا برضه



يا سلام على اللغات
​شكرا يا قمراية للموضوع الجميل​​


----------



## red_pansy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرنى بنفسسسسسسى انتى عارفانى طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمى ياقمرررررر 

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> ياباشا أنت أدرى برضه:ura1:
> جميلة ياروكا*​


*لاحظي ان كلامك جااااااااااااارح:hlp:*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> غبي هو علي فكره
> طلع معلوماته كده كلها مره واحده
> مخافش يتحسد
> ميرررسي يا روكا حلوه وزيك


*ههههههههههه*
*لع مخااااااااااااافش:smil16:*
*ميرسي يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و نعم التعليم.. جميلة يار وكا
> تسلم ايديكى


*هههههههههههه*
*اي خدعةleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام على اللغات
> ​شكرا يا قمراية للموضوع الجميل​


*التجديد برضه مطلوب يا نصة:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> فكرنى بنفسسسسسسى انتى عارفانى طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلمى ياقمرررررر
> 
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*عرف الله امرئ قدر نفسه:a63:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
تحفة ده 
لا ولغات كمان 
يتحسد بجد
ميرسى لك روكا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تحفة ده
> لا ولغات كمان
> يتحسد بجد
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ايوة طوبعا عندك شك:a63:*​


----------

